# kakemphaton



## Whodunit

Qu'est-ce que c'est? J'ai pas d'idée. Désolé, mais Egueule l'a utilisé ici (poste #33). Peut-être, il devient être une métaphore pour un beau mot. Merci d'avance.


----------



## LV4-26

Sorry I can't help you here. I'd noticed this word in his post and wondered what it could mean but being a native speaker, I was ashamed to ask  .

All I can tell you is that it sounds like the name of a pharaoh.
And (different track) there's the root "emphat" in it, so maybe it's got something to do with "emphatique".


----------



## fetchezlavache

there was a previous thread whodunit... http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=21355&highlight=kakemphaton


----------



## Eddie

I can help here, Whodunit.


Rencontre de sons d’où résulte un énoncé déplaisant ou étonnant.
- "Si les terroristes l'avaient été..."
- "La pie niche haut et l'oie niche bas. Où niche l'hibou ?"
- "Je veux et j'exige trois petites truites cuites et trois petites truites crues"
- "Tes laitues naissent-elles ? Si tes laitues naissent, mes laitues naîtront."
- "Il faut qu'on fasse face."
- "Attention à ta tension, affreux frère."
- "Il sortit de la vie comme un vieillard en sort."
- "Quoi ? ne t'ai-je point dit quelle était ma querelle ?"
- "Ceux-ci sont..."
- "Quelle que soit sa mère et de qui qu'il soit fils..."
- "Je ne dors bien que dans ce lit-là."


----------



## LV4-26

J'ai l'air fin avec mon pharaon!  

Merci fetchezlavache.


----------



## timpeac

Egueule was making reference to the fact that "qu'on" sounds like "con" 
and in my little ditty, which I'm actually quite proud of, "tu es fou, tu l'es!" sounds like "tu es foutu laid!".

It's when a phrase can be interpreted in two different ways.


----------



## LV4-26

Une maison tapissée partout, même dans les toilettes (Bobby Lapointe).


----------



## Whodunit

D'acoord. Je voudrais vous remercier de m'a aidé. Merci beaucoup. Maintenant je peux comprendre cette phrase d'Egueule.


----------



## DDT

Whodunit said:
			
		

> D'accord. Je voudrais vous remercier de m'avoir aidé. Merci beaucoup. Maintenant je peux comprendre cette phrase d'Egueule.



Deux petites suggestions...

DDT


----------



## Cath.S.

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> All I can tell you is that it sounds like the name of a pharaoh.
> QUOTE]
> Mais non, Aménophis n'est pas un kakemphaton, Jean-Michel !
> 
> C'est pourtant vrai que ce terme sonne comme le nom d'un pharaon, je n'y avais jamais pensé. A utiliser dans une bande dessinée...


----------



## DDT

egueule said:
			
		

> C'est pourtant vrai que ce terme sonne comme le nom d'un pharaon, je n'y avais jamais pensé. A utiliser dans une bande dessinée...



Ouais, Kakemphaton et la recherche des calembours dans le royaume de la...*k*a*k*ophonie..... 

DDT


----------



## Cath.S.

DDT said:
			
		

> Ouais, Kakemphaton et la recherche des calembours dans le royaume de la...*k*a*k*ophonie.....
> 
> DDT


MDR ! 
(même si je dirais plutôt _*au* royaume. )_


----------



## la grive solitaire

Du brouhaha sur le kakemphaton:  

Un «kakemphaton» chez Victor Hugo
http://www.victor-hugo.lu/cgi-bin/baseportal.pl?htx=news

J'aime bien "inocorrigible" (Inô corrigible--l'influence grecque?) au premier paragraphe.


----------



## Cath.S.

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> Du brouhaha sur le kakemphaton:
> 
> Un «kakemphaton» chez Victor Hugo
> http://www.victor-hugo.lu/cgi-bin/baseportal.pl?htx=news
> 
> J'aime bien "inocorrigible" (Inô corrigible--l'influence grecque?) au premier paragraphe.


Déjà cité par Fetchez (poste #8) ici :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=21355&highlight=hareng
but also read from post #11 on.


----------



## la grive solitaire

egueule said:
			
		

> Déjà cité par Fetchez (poste #8) ici :
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=21355&highlight=hareng
> but also read from post #11 on.


Le lien que j'ai donné est un commentaire sur les kakemphatons pas un kakemphaton... 


			
				la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> Du brouhaha sur le kakemphaton:
> 
> Un «kakemphaton» chez Victor Hugo
> http://www.victor-hugo.lu/cgi-bin/baseportal.pl?htx=news
> 
> J'aime bien "inocorrigible" (Inô corrigible--l'influence grecque?) au premier paragraphe.


----------



## Cath.S.

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> Le lien que j'ai donné est un commentaire sur les kakemphatons pas un kakemphaton...


Le lien que j'ai donné est un commentaire sur le kakemphaton dit " du vieil hareng saur " de V. Hugo.


----------



## la grive solitaire

Du brouhaha sur le kakemphaton: J'aime bien "inocorrigible" (Inô corrigible--l'influence grecque?) au premier paragraphe. 

"Dans une récente chronique de sa rubrique «ça va mieux en le disant» parue dans «Le Jeudi» (Luxembourg, 06.01.2005), le président des Amis de la Maison de Victor Hugo à Vianden, Claude Frisoni, inocorrigible tourmenteur de mots, consacre sa ludicité à éclairer un grave problème de linguistique: la défense et l'illustration de la figure de rhétorique appelée «kakemphaton». 
Selon un site cybernétique dont il ne précise pas l'adresse, cette figure consiste à «assembler un ensemble de mots ayant une sonorité dissonnante ou étonnante». Et d'ajouter deux exemples. L'un emprunté à Victor Hugo: «Il sortit de la vie comme un vieillard en sort.» Un autre fourni par lui-même: «Dieu est un étrange berger qui attend de ses agneaux qu'ils soient dévots. »
Les deux exemples fonctionnent certes sur la dissonnance, mais l'«équivoque» créée par le kakemphaton, selon «Gradus. Les procédés littéraires (Dictionnaire)» de Bernard Dupriez (Paris, 10/18, 1980, p. 273), est indésirable. Or, chez Victor Hugo, et plus encore chez un pince-sans-rire comme Frisoni, elle est désirée et visée pour son effet révélateur et détonant, justement. L'emploi des mots est comme une pierre à feu, dont les étincelles en jaillissant éclairent des vérités cachées."
Posté le 20.01.2005 par Frank Wilhelm. Rubrique: Divers
"Un «kakemphaton» chez Victor Hugo" http://www.victor-hugo.lu/cgi-bin/baseportal.pl?htx=news


----------



## Cath.S.

> inocorrigible


Euh... je ne veux pas sembler terriblement terre à terre, mais je l'ai lu comme une coquille.
Le lien que tu as mis dans ton dernier poste ne fonctionne pas, Grive, contrairement au précédent.


----------



## la grive solitaire

Moi aussi je l'ai lu comme une une coquille. Je plaisantais...Inô est une déesse marine dans la mythologie grecque.


----------



## Cath.S.

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> Moi aussi je l'ai lu comme une une coquille. Je plaisantais...Inô est une déesse marine dans la mythologie grecque.


L'Homme étant une machine à interprétations, tout est possible et rien ne m'étonne.


----------



## Whodunit

Merci de nouveau à tous les forumeurs et forumeuses!   

Mais je m'ai justement demandé comment (l')on    prononce cette mot:

ca - cong - fa - tong?

OR

ca - cam - fa - tong?


----------



## LV4-26

ca - can - fa - ton
à mon avis.
Mais je précise que je ne l'ai jamais entendu prononcer.


----------



## Whodunit

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> ca - can - fa - ton
> à mon avis.
> Mais je précise que je ne l'ai jamais entendu prononcer.



Tu veux dire "can" avec une nasalisation?


----------



## LV4-26

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Tu veux dire "can" avec une nasalisation?


Oui. et [ton] aussi.


----------



## Whodunit

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Oui. et [ton] aussi.



Merci beaucoup. Je demanderai ma professeur le mardi.


----------



## Cath.S.

_Ka- ke_*mm *(non nasalisé_)-fa-ton_ (nasalisé)
Cette prononciation s'impose à mon avis, à moi du moins, puisque nous nous trouvons en présence d'un mot qui existait déjà en grec, signifiant _malsonnant._ On ne nasalise pas les combinaisons voyelle +n ou m en grec.
Du moins, elle s'impose à moi. 
Il me semble également possible, sinon souhaitable, de prononcer la dernière syllabe -tonn, pour la raison que j'ai déjà invoquée.
Rien, de toute manière, ne saurait rendre ce mot plus exotique qu'il ne l'est.


----------



## Whodunit

egueule said:
			
		

> _Ka- ke_*mm *(non nasalisé_)-fa-ton_ (nasalisé)
> Cette prononciation s'impose à mon avis, à moi du moins, puisque nous nous trouvons en présence d'un mot qui existait déjà en grec, signifiant _malsonnant._ On ne nasalise pas les combinaisons voyelle +n ou m en grec.
> Du moins, elle s'impose à moi.
> Il me semble également possible, sinon souhaitable, de prononcer la dernière syllabe -tonn, pour la raison que j'ai déjà invoquée.
> Rien, de toute manière, ne saurait rendre ce mot plus exotique qu'il ne l'est.



Tout ce que je peux dire c'est "Merci beaucoup!"


----------



## LV4-26

Au moins, tu n'auras pas besoin de mettre ta prof de français dans l'embarras avec une question à laquelle, peut-être, elle n'aurait pas su répondre.


----------



## Whodunit

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Au moins, tu n'auras pas besoin de mettre ta prof de français dans l'embarras avec une question à laquelle, peut-être, elle n'aurait pas su répondre.



Hein? Pourquoi est-ce qu'elle ne l'aurait pas su? Ça vaut une question, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## LV4-26

Héhé. J'ai dit "*peut-être*", d'accord ?

Ce n'est pas un mot que j'emploie tous les jours. A vrai dire, avant de le découvrir sur ce forum, je n'en avais jamais entendu parler. Quant à savoir le prononcer...
Mais peut-être que ta prof est moins inculte que moi...Mettons que je n'aie rien dit.


----------



## Whodunit

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Héhé. J'ai dit "*peut-être*", d'accord ?
> 
> Ce n'est pas un mot que j'emploie tous les jours. A vrai dire, avant de le découvrir sur ce forum, je n'en avais jamais entendu parler. Quant à savoir le prononcer...
> Mais peut-être que ta prof est moins inculte que moi...Mettons que je n'aie rien dit.



D'accord. Je la demanderai parce que je veux savoir si (l')elle    est moins ou plus inculte que toi.


----------

